# Favorite wahoo setup and spread



## Timmayy (Jun 12, 2017)

So after our recent semi successful weekend trolling we are excited for the rest of the summer. 

One of the areas of trolling that we are very undergeared for is wahoo. We want to have a few different options and as we have lots of stuff for tuna trolling we are wanting to spend the next few weeks getting a nice wahoo spread setup for whenever we get the itch to do that.

So what are yalls suggestions on kinds of spreads to run? Is a 6 line spread overkill for wahoo? We pretty regularly ran 7 in Venice for tuna 

From a very initial search I think I want 2 San sal candy black Bart’s (color suggestions welcomd) 2 Yozuri Bonita (already have one red another color suggestion welcomed). So with that in mind what would be two more good lures to drag behind. 

For overal setup we would be using talica 25s and 50s spoiled with 80-100lb braid. Most already have about 50-100 yards of 100-150lb mono topshot. With that in mind is a heavy 300lb 30ft section of shock leader necessary? 

Also what weight inline trolling leads are recommended and how would that interact with which lure I’m dragging. Also would I be ok running cable instead of wire. I cannot stand wire. 

So with those lure choices in mind and some added suggestions from y’all what would your spread look like in terms of distances and weights. Thinking about a 12knot troll plus or minus a few knots. 

Sorry for the bombardment of questions but I’m really trying to soak up everything as much as I can


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

We use 7 in a spread with 36 ft Rupps.
I learned to use quality wire. Not the cheap stuff sold in most stores.
What you put in your spread (color, pattern, etc) depends on overcast conditions.
Jets, bullets, plugs vary on trolling speed. We run 6-7 kts with ballyhoo plugged.
Everybody has a favorite lure. Mine is obviously an 8 in. "older pattern" YB.
Rule 1 in wahoo trolling: _it's all just a best guess_


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Purple seems to be the color for hoos .


----------



## JohnnyMac_13 (Apr 8, 2015)

You should check out the Florida Sport Fishing wahoo high speed trolling seminar. He answers a bunch of your questions. 
Heres the link...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hO7BpVHZ7cA


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Reelbait -- that is the best description/rule for Wahoo trolling that I have ever heard. I have been lucky enough to catch a few, but it was definitely as you say my "best guess" that happened to work on that day.


----------

